# '67 Sting-ray Tires



## videoranger (Jul 19, 2016)

Question: did all '67 (or other years) Deluxe Sting-Ray come standard with with white walls (Westwind front and Sting-Ray knobby rear)? Also, any source for knobby whitewalls?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 19, 2016)

All Stingray Deluxes from 64- 67 had whitewall knobby rear tires...  WW sliks came in for 1968 thru 69. 


videoranger said:


> Question: did all '67 (or other years) Deluxe Sting-Ray come standard with with white walls (Westwind front and Sting-Ray knobby rear)? Also, any source for knobby whitewalls?


----------



## videoranger (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks. I was thinking the same but not 100% sure. Bummer the repro's are getting about impossible to find any more. My old ones are in display condition and the whitewalls are probably never going to be white again. The old tires can also have tread and sidewall separation issues and the nylon fibers inside aren't very heavy duty either.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 20, 2016)

Use duro knobby they look exactly the same but don't have the schwinn logo


----------

